# Leader Trouble



## DMZ (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been having amazing success lately in general everywhere that I go to fish. I am using a 12lb test leader and keep on losing hooks. I know that my knots aren't bad. 

I suspect that Spanish Mackerel and Speckled Trout are the culprits.

I was curious what everyone else is using or if my technique is to blame?
Do I need wire leader?
What has everyone been using?
Tips and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

If you are fishing for spanish or kings you need some wire leader or 7 strand. If the fish are being leader shy from the wire go with stronger 25+ mono. You can usually tell a cutoff by noticing how short the leader is when you get it back and if the end is cleanly cut (cutoff) or if it is all twisted (hook came untied). When the spanish are really hitting you will be fine with some smaller metal leader without them being leader shy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trout shouldn't be an issue. They have teeth, but theirs are cone shaped and made for grabbing and not so much for cutting. Spanish and Blues are your most likely reason for losing flies. Add about 8-10 inches of 30lb fluoro tippet to your leader and you should be able to survive at least a couple bites from blues and macks without cutting down your trout bites.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's all the small Spanish Mackeral right now. Try using a longer shank hook along with heavier leader.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Trout shouldn't be an issue. They have teeth, but theirs are cone shaped and made for grabbing and not so much for cutting. Spanish and Blues are your most likely reason for losing flies. Add about 8-10 inches of 30lb fluoro tippet to your leader and you should be able to survive at least a couple bites from blues and macks without cutting down your trout bites.


+10 30lb fluoro works wonders. Just be sure to check for fraying after each fish and retie often.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

On trip to Argentina for toothy critters I used some wire called Boa that I could tie knots with. Its all the guides in Argentina used. However, I find a haywire cleaner than the knots. The Boa was more supple though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ldw said:


> On trip to Argentina for toothy critters I used some wire called Boa that I could tie knots with. Its all the guides in Argentina used. However, I find a haywire cleaner than the knots. The Boa was more supple though.


BOA and other nickel/titanium wires are very kink resistant and can connected with knots. The only issue with these knots is that they won't cinch down tight because of the metals kink resistant property and will keep a strong, but "open" looking knot. It won't come undone, but it gives an unfinished look and bulkier appearance. I'll still use it without question, but many hesitate. It's also pretty expensive.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought a package at my semi-local fly shop without asking the price. When I got home I about chocked. $12 for about 3yds. It is in my tackle bag but I have not had the need to use it yet.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Another choice is Tygar wire - very supple it will cinch down to make a tight knot. Still - it'll put off leader shy fish, just like any wire. Heavy fluoro bite tippet (30# +) is better for leader shy fish


----------

